
Recovered Covid Patients Often Have Heart Damage - bookofjoe
https://www.webmd.com/lung/news/20200729/recovered-covid-patients-often-have-heart-damage
======
bookofjoe
>Red Sox ace Eduardo Rodríguez out for season with Covid-related heart ailment

[https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2020/aug/01/eduardo-
rodrig...](https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2020/aug/01/eduardo-rodriguez-
coronavirus-out-for-season)

------
bookofjoe
>Outcomes of Cardiovascular Magnetic Resonance Imaging in Patients Recently
Recovered From Coronavirus Disease 2019 (COVID-19)

[https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jamacardiology/fullarticle/...](https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jamacardiology/fullarticle/2768916)

